# Reducing Draw Weight



## critter85 (Feb 10, 2015)

I played around with bowfishing late last year and am really looking to get into it more this year. I am using a couple of old deer hunting compound bows but of course want to tune the weight down a good bit. 

One is a 1980's model PSE Fireflight and the other is a 2000's model Diamond Stud. Question is, how much can i safely tune them down? I'm assuming if I can safely get them to the high 40's to low 50's I would be ok right?

Just don't want to tune them down too much where I run into problems or safety issues.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Feb 10, 2015)

Take it to a bow shop or it should have on it. I couldn't imagine pulling 50 lbs back all night


----------



## Drewski208 (Feb 11, 2015)

i shoot a 35# recurve. it seems to do the job and don't get tired from pulling back so much.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 13, 2015)

I just shoot a recurve.  70lbs.  I don't normally draw it all the way back, but its there if I need it.


----------

